# Footlocker humidor setup question



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the Medici humi from Tampa Medici Desk Top Walnut Large 500 Cigar Humidor
I have right now one Xikar 250ct Crystal Humidifier XIKAR | Crystal Humidifiers
I also have one analog (came with the humi) and one Xikar digi hygrometer

The issue is that I'm running at 70% RH, but would like to get it down to 65%. My sticks are all a mixture of NC & CC.

Question- can i put in some KL to bring it down (if so, how much KL at a time)? Would that be an ok setup? If not, what can i do to maintain 65%? Heartfelt?

thanks all for your help


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I run about a pound of Kitty Litter in my 500 count foot locker works like a dream!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

by my calculations, you would need about six ounces of 65% HF beads for that size box. I would not try to mix the 70% zikar crystals with the beads unless you want the rh to be between the two. A pound of Kitty Litter would work.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looks like I need to remove the Xikar humidifiers and either buy HF or KL. 
Which direction makes more sense?


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I have 65% HF beads and i love them. The best source of humidification that I've ever used. I had the Xikar gel before and never got it to stabilize well. Once I went to the beads, it's never been easier to maintain 64 to 66%. Spray them down with water every 3 or 4 weeks or so (winter time) and I'm good to go


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

My volume is roughly 2800 cubic inches. I may get the two extra large tubes (each do 2000 cu inches). I assume, as it states on the site, that having the extra won't be a problem?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope the more the merrier, Also, HCM beads I hear are great. They come pre charged. I know a guy who uses them and loves them. He has about a million cigars and has the hcm beads in all humi's, tower's and coolers.  [url]www.hcmbeads.com/ [/URL] Check em out man, and have fun. I will be switching to the beads as soon as money permits. KL is what I use now, but I am not sure if the KL absorbs ammonia, the beads do. GL


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i used kitty litter in my tupperdor and they work like a champ. go to pet smart and get the 8lb tub of kitty litter and you wont have any problems. i would put it in there dry to get the RH level down and then see where it stabilizes.
HF are amazing too. i use those in my humidor. i got the 65% ones an use them dry. also work like a champ. 
you have options. the kitty litter you can get at pet smart and HF beads you need to order.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Now, HCM vs HF. It seems that both are very different. But both obviously obtain the same result. Do you ever touch or add distilled water to the HCM?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Swany said:


> Nope the more the merrier, Also, HCM beads I hear are great. They come pre charged. I know a guy who uses them and loves them. He has about a million cigars and has the hcm beads in all humi's, tower's and coolers.  [url]www.hcmbeads.com/ [/URL] Check em out man, and have fun. I will be switching to the beads as soon as money permits. KL is what I use now, but* I am not sure if the KL absorbs ammonia*, the beads do. GL


I think it's safe to say that they do. They are designed to absorb cat urine (lots of ammonia) trap the scent (again, ammonia) and then release the moisture keeping the scent in the silica (bead)

Lou, you can use either one you want. Just know that KL costs WAY less and seems to achieve the same results. If it were me, I would start there. I found a 4lb bag at wally world for under 5 bucks! If you don't like they way they work, then you can go with HF or HCM. This of course if my :2


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

KL all the way. I set up my wineador a few months ago. Since then, the rH has maintained a rock-steady 65%. About a month ago it dropped to 64%. I sprayed the littler with a few sprays of distilled water, and it went right back up to 65% and has stayed there.

In my 50ct desktop humi, I recently had trouble keeping the rH above 60%. I had Boveda packs which I love, but they dry out and then you have to let them re-hydrate in another container, so you ahve to have a place for constantly hydrating the rotation of Boveda packs, or buy new ones which gets expensive. I then tried using drymistat tubes, and those have never worked for me. I used distilled water, fill 'em constantly, and even with three of them in a 50ct, it wouldn't work. Finally put a container with KL, spritzed it, and bam... next evening, 64%. Three days later, 64%. 

KL is the best working, easiest to maintain, and most inexpensive product out there. I'm in the process of switching all of my humis over.

I'm sure HCM and HF make a great product, but when I can get 8 lbs of KL for $10, which by it's performance so far should last me like three years... why would I use anything else?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks all. Going to try KL and take it from there. Any type I should stay away from or lead towards?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

loulax07 said:


> Thanks all. Going to try KL and take it from there. Any type I should stay away from or lead towards?


Just make sure its *un*scented, and 100% silica, and you should be good to go!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just came back from the pet supplies store and of course couldnt find one that said 100% silica. it seems they are doing away with the silica ones for some reason


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I use both HF and KL. For my humidors, I use the HF as they take up a little less room. In my large under bed tupperador I use KL. Both are great. I also had a hard time finding un-scented KL. Finnally found it at Centronnella Pet Supply (I think they are only in Cali though) It was their brand, and on sale for $8 for a 6 pound bag.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks
looks like i'll be going with either HF or HCM, as real estate is an issue with KL


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Lou,

On a related note how do you like the Humidor itself? I am looking at updrading to the exact same one and am looking for opinions. Just wondering about overall impression on constructions and such. I am currently deployed so I want to stock up and hold a bunch more than I have kept at home in the past and this seems like a good solution.

TIA,

Aaron


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Just came back from the pet supplies store and of course couldnt find one that said 100% silica. it seems they are doing away with the silica ones for some reason


Exquisicat is a brand that's very popular to use in humi's.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Now, for the most part, do most people run at 65 or 70? what will i gain/lose by going from 70 to 65? is it dependent upon each stick (cc, nc, etc)?


----------

